# Lag Spikes w/ Linksys Wireless Adapter



## UNL1M!T<3D (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been using this Linksys Wireless Adapter for quite some time now. With little to no problems. Connection was perfect. Over the past few weeks I've been getting these lag spikes that occur every 15 minutes or so. The strange thing is if I move the adapter around a little the connection becomes fine again. This isn't a signal strength problem either. My ping just goes through the roof. And anything internet based is slower than the dial-up days. The thing is, there are times when moving it around doesn't fix the connection. I don't understand it at all. How does that make sense in the first place? What steps do I take to fix this problem? Another thing is that when the connection is fine the smallest bump to the wireless adapter will send my ping up again. I've tried resetting my modem with no success. I'm lost in terms of what to do.

*What I'm working with: *
Linksys WMP54G Wireless PCI Adapter
Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router 
Linksys Cable Modem BEFCMU10
Comcast Cable

Thanks a ton,
Unlimited


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have EMI interferance (close to monitor or are your cables all tied together). You may have something loose (Cable Connection) or it could internal in the router.
Hope this helps


----------



## UNL1M!T<3D (Jul 10, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Do you have EMI interferance (close to monitor or are your cables all tied together). You may have something loose (Cable Connection) or it could internal in the router.
> Hope this helps


Thanks for the reply. I do have cables surrounding the wireless adapter. Is that what's interfering with the connection? It's been like that for the longest time though. Why would it happen all of a sudden. I don't think it's anything to do with the cable connection, modem, or router. And I say this because there is another computer connected in my house wirelessly that house no problems what so ever. I just tried moving the cables to one side of the adapter but, that didn't help. :sigh:

Thanks again, 
Unlimited


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I think we just narrowed it down to the PCI card or a something in the PC. You state you have a laptop that does not give you any problems, so I think your router, modem are in good shape. Have you gone to linsys and checked to see if they have an updated driver for your PCI card? Tell me what OS is on your PC along with what you are using for virus protection, security and what not.


----------



## UNL1M!T<3D (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm using XP. McAfee Security. Which includes virus scan, firewall, and privacy service. Sorry for the late reply. You're correct the other computer which is wireless gives absolutely no problems. Is it possible though that that computer has a higher priority somehow? Or is it possible that the other computer is consuming more of the modem & router's power? 

Thanks,
Unlimited


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

No, I don't think that the other laptop is consuming power. I think something in the other laptop is causing the problem. It maybe be your McAfee, but am not sure. Are you able to disable the McAfee program (temporarily) and see if that helps? McAfee may be causing a lag while it is trying to protect your computer. Do you have McAfee on the other computer that is not giving you a problem?


----------



## UNL1M!T<3D (Jul 10, 2007)

The other computer does have McAfee installed and running. Which recieves no problems. I don't think it is that. And if that was the case why wouldn't it have happened earlier (I've had McAfee for a while now). I'm starting to think it's the wireless adapter itself. Something must be loose inside of it or something. But, why would it still be able to recieve internet at all? I'm very confused but, your help is giving me a good idea of what it may be. 

Thanks,
Unlimited


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Ya, I am getting there myself. I will see if I can PM a moderator to help us out. As they say, two heads are better than one.
I will be in touch,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## UNL1M!T<3D (Jul 10, 2007)

Indeed. Two heads are better than one. This will most likely turn out to be a simple problem. Right now it's sort of at a dead end though.

Appreciate the help,
Unlimited


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Just as a test, try a wired connection and see if this is strictly a wireless issue.


----------



## UNL1M!T<3D (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll get on that. Thanks.

-Unlimited


----------



## UNL1M!T<3D (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a problem. There is no way I can hook my computer up to a wired connection. It would take too much work. Which is why I'm wireless in the first place. I'm thinking about buying another wireless adapter. Hopefully that will work. Thanks for the help that you've given.

-Unlimited


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A long cable is actually pretty cheap. We're just doing it as a test. IMO, buying more equipment when you don't know what the issue is probably isn't the way to go.


----------

